# Ussing 2 different DDR3 RAM's with different speed



## saknid (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello Team, 

Is It possible to use 2 different RAM with different speed in same system.

Current Config

Core i5 4440
MSI H97M-G43 Mobo
GTX 1060

Current RAM (2 slots 4 GB each)
G.Skill RipjawsX 4GB F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL

Looking to add a new

Kingston HyperX FURY Memory DDR3 8 GB PC (HX318C10F/8)

As much I know it should be ok untill and unless using same DataRate which is supported by Mobo that is DDR3.


----------



## Hood (Mar 20, 2017)

It should work, but BIOS will probably set all RAM to the lowest speed DIMM (1600, maybe 1333) and run in single channel because of mismatched DIMMs.  That will result in worse memory performance, unless you are frequently using more than 8GB.  If you ARE running low on memory, the extra 8GB will let you multi-task longer.  Most RAM is so fast, you won't really notice the difference between single and dual channel operation.  I would just try it, and see if it boots and recognizes all sticks.


----------



## saknid (Mar 20, 2017)

Hood said:


> It should work, but BIOS will probably set all RAM to the lowest speed DIMM (1600, maybe 1333) and run in single channel because of mismatched DIMMs.  That will result in worse memory performance, unless you are frequently using more than 8GB.  If you ARE running low on memory, the extra 8GB will let you multi-task longer.  Most RAM is so fast, you won't really notice the difference between single and dual channel operation.  I would just try it, and see if it boots and recognizes all sticks.




So issue I am facing is utilizing almost all of RAM while running some application (usual development kit and performance test tools) such as some times it shows RAM utilization to almost 90% or even more...resulting into system freeze or restart.

So, as per your comment it may not be best choice but yes it will help in multitasking, and it wont do any hardware damage (which was my concern as I dont know much)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 20, 2017)

saknid said:


> So, as per your comment it may not be best choice but yes it will help in multitasking, and it wont do any hardware damage



It's far from ideal, but if you need the capacity of extra RAM, yes it will help, and no, it won't damage anything.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 20, 2017)

and dont forget some ram may not work if they are different. back to compability


----------



## saknid (Mar 21, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> It's far from ideal, but if you need the capacity of extra RAM, yes it will help, and no, it won't damage anything.





micropage7 said:


> and dont forget some ram may not work if they are different. back to compability




Ok, I am getting this one...

https://www.flipkart.com/g-skill-ri...8gbxl/p/itmd67pzh7k5vhjw?pid=RAMEEXSXGSA6TA3V


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 21, 2017)

The board will always default to the "lowest and slowest" of mixed RAM So ideally you want to get as "close" as you can to what you have.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2017)

saknid said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Is It possible to use 2 different RAM with different speed in same system.
> 
> ...


Though it "should" work... by setting the lower clock speed of the two, it really isn't something taht should be done... if only for the sake of stability.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hood said:


> and run in single channel because of mismatched DIMMs



That usually doesn't happen anymore.  It will instead run in asynchronous dual-channel.  Where it will use 4GB of the 8GB stuck to match the other 4GB stuck, and run that in dual-channel, then the left over 4GB will be accessed in single channel.  So once you surpass the 8GB usage mark, the speed will drop to single channel speed.  But it won't slow down the first 8GB like it used to in the old days.

If the OP really is running out of RAM at 8GB, adding 4GB more, even if that 4GB runs at single channel, is better than nothing.


----------



## hat (Mar 21, 2017)

It'll work, but it's not ideal. It's best to have a matching set. I'd spring for a fresh 16gb kit if possible if I were you.


----------



## saknid (Mar 25, 2017)

hat said:


> It'll work, but it's not ideal. It's best to have a matching set. I'd spring for a fresh 16gb kit if possible if I were you.


So either I would get 2 4gb same ram stick or whole new 16 gb kit....

It seems that is what you all are asking...correct me If m wrong the RAM is nt delivered yet...I can get smw thing else...


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 25, 2017)

@saknid as the others say shouldn't be a pro blem just keep in mind that your motherboard will slow the fastest DDR3 ram down to the clocks of the slowest.

Like if u pair a set of 1600mhz and 1886mhz the kit that's set to run 1866mhz will be down clocked to 1600mhz because your motherboard don't know if your 1600mhz memory can run 1866mhz.


----------



## saknid (Mar 25, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> @saknid as the others say shouldn't be a pro blem just keep in mind that your motherboard will slow the fastest DDR3 ram down to the clocks of the slowest.
> 
> Like if u pair a set of 1600mhz and 1886mhz the kit that's set to run 1866mhz will be down clocked to 1600mhz because your motherboard don't know if your 1600mhz memory can run 1866mhz.


Now I get it...thank you brother...


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 25, 2017)

@saknid I am glad I can help that's what I am here for


----------



## cornemuse (Mar 25, 2017)

I've mixed ram before, usually (most of the time) it has worked, occasionally not.


----------

